# Another mirror from the local pond, SW Ohio



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

As many of you may already know, the pond that I have been pulling many mirrors out is being considered for the 2006 CAG Ohio Fish-In schedule. Since I have disclosed the location elsewhere I shall do so here as well. The name of the park that I have been fishing since June is Pine Hill Lakes in southwest Ohio.

Now, for today's session...

I arrived at the park at 11:20a and managed to get to my swim, bait up and cast both rods out by 11:40a. This is quite an accomplishment since it is almost a 400 yard walk to my swim. Anyway, I baited the area with three quarters of a can of sweetcorn (saving the rest for hookbait) and some method mix that I threw together with the small amounts of oats, grits, and breadcrumbs I had at my disposal. Then the waiting begins...

After moping around for a while, it happened. Just after one I got my first run. The only problem was that the fish didn't stop running after I picked up the rod. As I watched my line sliced through the water like cheese, I noticed that the fish was heading straight for some timber on the opposite bank. At this point I knew I was trouble and I started to palm the spool, but this barely slowed the fishes approach at all. I tried to pull the fish away with one last jerk but I was unsuccessful. The fish snagged my line in the branches. I decided to give the fish some slack but the there didn't seem for be any pulling. The fish must already be gone. So I slowly eased back on my rod and noticed that it was all over when I couldn't feel any vibration of a struggling fish on the other end. I pulled and pulled and my line finally snapped right at the log, causing me to lose 15 to 20 yards of braid. That fish really irked me, being the only fish to ever accomplish such a feet on this water.

I set out to retie my rig and I had Ak on the phone trying to calm me down. As soon as I hung up the phone (does this work with a cell phone?), and before I finish my rig, I had a run on my other rod. This fish didn't fight nearly as hard but it took several tries to net the thing. This was another beautiful mirror that went 15 pounds, 30 inches long, and 21 inches in girth.

In the course of a half hour I had two runs and one fish. Not to bad of a day, but after that it for the next two and a half hours. I can't complain when I catch fish like this...


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Nice fish  good pics also.


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice Mirra Tim, keep it up man!

Scott


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

Ran into Tee today when I arrived at 12:30p. Boy was it a gloomy day. It was breezy, damp, and the highs were in the mid 50s. Hell, there was fog on the water when I got to my swim.

I baited with some method balls that I cooked up before leaving, and fish with sweet corn on the hair. I had one nice run shortly after arriving, but it managed to snap my hook link in half. After that I had a few strange runs that I think might be trout, but I'm not sure if they have been stocked yet. These runs consisted of a quick jerk then the line would drop way back, as if a trout grabbed the corn, pulled and let go.

I also had a few, true, drop backs, but only managed to capitalize on one of them. The result was a small 6.75 pound that was 21.5 inches long and 17 inches in girth. I decided to name this mirror Fincent, or Finny to those that catch him, since he only has a stub for a right pectoral fin.

After landing Finny, I had one more good run, which caused me to, ever so rudely, hangup on Ak mid sentence. I grabbed the rod and there was nothing there. I wasn't like the fish was running for long or anything, but nevertheless was gone.

Here's Fincent,

















Some freeloaders


----------



## ss minnow (Aug 11, 2005)

Tim I so enjoy the stories and pictures you provide. I think I am going to adopt naming fish like you do. Of course recently there is nothing to name.


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

Well I only name the mirror carp that I catch from this place. I am going to track the frequency and size of there captures and naming them just makes it more fun. Since the mirrors all have different patterns this is possible, and the reason for only naming them. I have a notebook that I carry with me to this lake and everything carpy goes into it. I also mention other fish caught, but not in nearly as much detail. Every Carp gets date, time, bait, weight, length, girth, and location data recorded. Plus I right a brief story about the fish too 

I'm glad you enjoy me bragging


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

Those are wicked looking mirrors Tim.You say that
theres commons as well?Do the commons have the same 
body structure as those mirrors?Those fish look like they 
came strait out of some pit in the UK.Could they possibly 
be the product of someones bait bucket being dumped a
few years back,Isrealis ect?They look very simmilar to the
mirrors that you guys catch in the Scioto.

Its interesting to me that fish of this shape could occur
naturally with in a waters stock of 'wild' carp.Iam no expert
on carp genes,ect but this is out of the ordinary?i have seen
some sizable mirrors,from all sorts of different waters,and only
recall one,that has the shape as those fish Tim produced or
those had in the Scioto.

You can definally make a comparison between mirrors,shapes,ect
around the country as well..If you look at the 2 recent 40+ mirrors
taken by Cag/ACS Members in the US.The 40+ taken New York looks
very 'wild' or normal looking and if you compare it to the 40+ mirror
taken in Florida theres a clear difference in body shape?the FL 40+
looks like a fish that came strait out of Cassien!both excelent fish,
but clearly different.To me anyway.Iam not an expert, just observing.

Also if anyone here is familiar with Lake Austin in MI and the mighty
mirrors that inhabit this lake,and other lakes in the Kalamazoo area.
the lake mentioned contains MANY 40+ mirrors and its said the entire
stock of carp are Mirrors.if you have seen a fish from this lake,you will
instantly realize that they are from another bag!And can no way be of
'wild' carp stock.


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

The commons from this pond are built nothing like the mirrors. The commons are longer and skinnier for the same weight of fish.


----------



## GMR_Guy (Apr 10, 2004)

I am heading there tomorrow (Wednesday). I'll get there around 8 and stay for however long my heart desires.


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Greg,
The Mirrors from the Scioto river will vary some by location, but i know of a nice stretch that holds some awsome numbers of big round UK style Mirrors.
The scioto holds the best shot for a Mirror from a "WILD" water in the state.

It also holds some impressive numbers and sized Commons as well..lol.

Most of our Mirrors from this stretch look like this one below, have the two-tone color and few scales....nice thick & round fish.


Any time you want to come down and explore the Scioto river man, give me a shout..as i know of a dozen spots away from the crowds and concrete.

Scott


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

GMR_Guy said:


> I am heading there tomorrow (Wednesday). I'll get there around 8 and stay for however long my heart desires.


I'll try to stop up there tomorrow


----------



## Tee (Apr 5, 2004)

Good to see ya TimJC. Nice fish! Glad you caught a few on that nasty day (10-7). I'll have to stop by during lunch today and see how its going.


----------



## GMR_Guy (Apr 10, 2004)

Well, I went there today and had my lines in the water for 6 hours. I got a few lines bites and a couple of pick ups, but no fish. The maddening part of the ordeal was that I had four carp roll over my chum, but I couldn't catch them. I talked to TimJC for a little while and saw him land a small channel cat before I left. 

My fishing time may be extremely limited or done with for the year. When I arrived home I found out that my uncle had passed away and that my dad was in intensive care. That sort of puts the fishless day into perspective.


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

GMR , sorry to hear about your Family. Take care of the important things..the carp will always be there man.

Scott


----------

